# Your Top 5 Favourite Youtube Beauty Gurus



## nunu (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone,  So I thought I'd start a thread where everyone posts who their 5 favourite beauty gurus are. I am always looking for new people to watch on youtube, so I think this will be a great way to find out who you like to watch.   Rule: If you do make up videos on youtube then you can't mention your own, only others that you enjoy watching.   My top 5 favourite youtube gurus (in no specific order) 1. MakeupGeekTV  2. Pixiwoo 3. lilpumkinpie05  4. xsparkage 5. MissChievous  There are a few more people that I like to watch (QueenofBlendingMU, Petrilude, pixi2woo and Beatfacehoney)  but the ones i mentioned at the top 5 are the people who I love watching the most.    Who are your top 5 beauty gurus?


----------



## Sass (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry!  I have 6...

  	michele1218
  	vanewpc
  	laurynisokay
  	emilynoel83
  	makeupbytiffanyd
  	jinahchae


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is such an awesome thread Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	My five favourites are -

  	1 - xsparkage - she is the first person i ever saw and i love her bold and bright looks!
  	2 - makeupbytiffanyd - she does really pretty natural looks and i also like her skincare videos
  	3 - makeupgeektv - so genuine and really awesome looks! she rocks!
  	4 - missjessicaharlow - this girl is only young but stunningly beautiful and does some fabulous celebrity looks!
  	5 - misschievous - i love her crazy looks that would be great in magazines and of course i like that she does videos in german too which shows she cares about her more local subscribers


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 11, 2011)

I have 5 but I added a 6th because one of  my faves rarely makes videos anymore

  	1. Nikkitutorials
  	2. Pixiewoo
  	3. Thefancyface
  	4. Beatfacehoney
  	5. TheMakeupRepublic
  	6. Petrilude


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2011)

[quote name="Sass" url="/forum/thread/174589/your-top-5-favourite-youtube-beauty-gurus#post_2105609"]	Sorry!  I have 6...

	michele1218
	vanewpc
	laurynisokay
	emilynoel83
	makeupbytiffanyd
	jinahchae
[/quote]  Haha, you can have more thank 5  I like makeupbytiffanyd too! I must check out the others.  [quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/174589/your-top-5-favourite-youtube-beauty-gurus#post_2105718"]	This is such an awesome thread Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	My five favourites are -

	1 - xsparkage - she is the first person i ever saw and i love her bold and bright looks!
	2 - makeupbytiffanyd - she does really pretty natural looks and i also like her skincare videos
	3 - makeupgeektv - so genuine and really awesome looks! she rocks!
	4 - missjessicaharlow - this girl is only young but stunningly beautiful and does some fabulous celebrity looks!
	5 - misschievous - i love her crazy looks that would be great in magazines and of course i like that she does videos in german too which shows she cares about her more local subscribers 
[/quote]  Thanks Lou! I agree with all of your choices.   [quote name="DILLIGAF" url="/forum/thread/174589/your-top-5-favourite-youtube-beauty-gurus#post_2105747"]	I have 5 but I added a 6th because one of  my faves rarely makes videos anymore

	1. Nikkitutorials
	2. Pixiewoo
	3. Thefancyface
	4. Beatfacehoney
	5. TheMakeupRepublic
	6. Petrilude
[/quote]  Great choices. I love TheMakeupRebuplic, I need to check a few of the ones you mentioned. Thanks for your replies!  Keep them coming!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 12, 2011)

ahh this is so hard

  	1.petrilude
  	2.VintageorTacky
  	3.Iwanted2c1video
  	4.Goldiestarling
  	5.Nuberxo
  	6.xxmakeupisfunxx
  	7.Nikkitutorials


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

oh i love vintageortacky too!!! she is great!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 13, 2011)

excellent idea nunu! i can check out those that other pple suggested!

  	my favourites are:
  	1. pixiwoo
  	2. makeupbytiffanyd
  	3. xsparkage (i found her when other specktrettes mentioned her)
  	4. misschievous
  	5. juicystar07/allthatglitters21 (they are sisters so i just combined the two)
  	6. dulcecandy

  	Sorry i have 6. heehee..


----------



## nunu (Apr 17, 2011)

[quote name="BeccalovesMAC" url="/forum/thread/174589/your-top-5-favourite-youtube-beauty-gurus#post_2106665"]	ahh this is so hard

	1.petrilude
	2.VintageorTacky
	3.Iwanted2c1video
	4.Goldiestarling
	5.Nuberxo
	6.xxmakeupisfunxx
	7.Nikkitutorials
[/quote]  Thanks! I need to check out 5,6 and 7!  [quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/174589/your-top-5-favourite-youtube-beauty-gurus#post_2106695"]	oh i love vintageortacky too!!! she is great!
[/quote]  Ditto!  [quote name="BeckyBenett" url="/forum/thread/174589/your-top-5-favourite-youtube-beauty-gurus#post_2106700"]	excellent idea nunu! i can check out those that other pple suggested!

	my favourites are:
	1. pixiwoo
	2. makeupbytiffanyd
	3. xsparkage (i found her when other specktrettes mentioned her)
	4. misschievous
	5. juicystar07/allthatglitters21 (they are sisters so i just combined the two)
	6. dulcecandy

	Sorry i have 6. heehee..
[/quote]  Hehe having more than 5 is ok :winkface:


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 17, 2011)

Livebreathemakeup

  	My Friend Valerie. She doesnt have that many videos, but this girl is jam packed full of information and is SO talented. She was actually the youngest certified mua in quebec at the tender age of 15!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> Livebreathemakeup
> 
> My Friend Valerie. She doesnt have that many videos, but this girl is jam packed full of information and is SO talented. She was actually the youngest certified mua in quebec at the tender age of 15!


  	wow!! that is impressive!


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 18, 2011)

I always watch and love this ladies.

  	1. Makeupbytiffanyd
  	2. Kandeejohnson
  	3. Makeupgeektv
  	4. Nikkitutorials
  	5. xsparkage


----------



## kimbunney (Apr 20, 2011)

1. lipSHOCK 
  	2. lilpumlin05 AKA Jackie lol 
  	3. Andreas choice
  	4. DRBrooklyn730 
  	5. christal718 (but she doesn't make videos these days  ...she was like the first person I started watching on youtube tho)

  	Jackies my personal fave she has skills and she's straight to the point!


----------



## kikidkilla (Apr 22, 2011)

i hadn't even watched any videos online but i'm starting today


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

kikidkilla said:


> i hadn't even watched any videos online but i'm starting today


	oh you must - people have so many tips to share!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 23, 2011)

I have just started watching the last few weeks.  I really love pixiwoo.  They are great and Sam is so talented.

  	So far my faves are...

  	1. Pixiwoo
  	2. Makeupbyeman
  	3. MakeupbyTiffanyD
  	4. Misschievous

  	I liked makeupgeek but her lash extionsions are freaking me out... can't watch any of her videos now.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 23, 2011)

I like this thread. I'm checking out a new ppl and adding fresh faces to my YT subscription list.


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2011)

I need to add NikkieTutorials to my list! She's awesome, thanls for telling me about her


----------



## gigiopolis (May 10, 2011)

Pixiwoo
  	lisaeldridgedotcom
  	emilynoel83

  	And that's pretty much it. I don't really watch anyone else anymore!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 13, 2011)

1) makeupbytiffanyd
  	2) missglamourazzi
  	3) fleurdeforce
  	4) allthatglitters21
  	5) amarixe


----------



## JillBug (May 18, 2011)

here are my 5 favorites:

  	1. fleurdeforce
  	2. pixi2woo
  	3. missglamorazzi
  	4. xsparkage
  	5. makeupgeektv


----------



## m_3 (May 24, 2011)

When I first started watching beauty gurus on YouTube I was all about it, however nowadays I'm a little hesitant because I feel like something is always being sold to me.

  	1.lipSH0CK- She was on YT before, but left and came back. Her tutorials are very thorough, she uses high end and  drugstore make up and she replies back to comments
  	2.vintageortacky‬‏ - she's seems like such a sweet woman and I love her bright looks
  	3.colouredbeautiful‬‏  - a WOC who isn't afraid of color and uses all kinds cosmetics
  	4.julieg713‬‏  - I love her tutorials
  	5.QueenofBlendingMUA‬‏ - she was one of the first people I subscribe too. I pretty learned everything I know from her


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 24, 2011)

wow you all picked excellent gurus. I subscribed to all of the gurus you have suggested. Thank you so much


----------



## nichollecaren (May 25, 2011)

1.Thefancyface
  	2. gossmakeupartist
  	3. TheMakeupRepublic
  	4. Petrilude
  	5. MichellePhan


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 1, 2011)

Oooh Goodie! I just discovered the amazingness of YT. I have learned so much! haha I think I am actually only subscribed to 5 beauty related channels right now but I'll list them all! In no particular order...

  	1. leighannsays (not all beauty, she does a lot of OOTD but she has some good tutorials and I like watching her hauls! I think she is so funny...)
  	2. MakeupByTiffanyD (already mentioned above many times... )
  	3. Miss80Million  (if you are into nail stamping check her out!)
  	4. MakeupGeekTV (I finally mastered the smokey eye because of watching her vids!)
  	5. MsGoldgirl  (I like her product reviews)


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 2, 2011)

What's your favorite YouTube channel for MAC reviews?


----------



## m_3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> What's your favorite YouTube channel for MAC reviews?


 
	Temptalia, mainly because she usually gets most (if not all) of the collection that she's reviewing. Most other gurus can only get a few items.


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 9, 2011)

1. Pixiwoo and Pixi2woo (I know they're different but they're one big family so I group them together)
  	2. Lisaeldridgedotcom (amazing MUA with great informative videos, her vintage makeup series was very interesting)
  	3. xsparkage
  	4. makeupgeektv
  	5. emilynoel83
  	These top 5 I think are great for solid makeup advice. I watch a lot of other youtube beauty gurus but it's more just because I like their style and tastes in makeup and fashion or because they live in Canada (lol, represent!).
  	To tag on a few more:
  	- missglamourazzi 
  	- fleurdeforce
  	- amarixe
  	- allthatglitters21
  	- temptalia (for reviews!)
  	- gemsmaquillage


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jun 9, 2011)

For reviews, I like the person to be really really comprehensive/thorough, and have an unbiased air about them. Plus they need to talk about products/ranges that I'm interested in! My top picks are:
  	- Raeview
  	- dustyohunter
  	- CosmeticsCharlotte72
  	- FleurdeForce
  	- pinkiecharm

  	For tutorials, I like a combination of creative looks that give me a little inspiration (even if I can't apply makeup at that level or even if I would never wear that look outdoors), mixed in with super easy, wearable looks (night & day looks, looks that take just 5-10 minutes). My top picks are:
  	- pixiwoo
  	- pixi2woo
  	- lisaeldridgedotcom
  	- mathildeL87
  	- AModelRecommends

  	The gurus whose videos I click on first in my subscription box (pretty much no matter what kind of video it is):
  	- pixiwoo
  	- pixi2woo
  	- ttsandra
  	- lisaeldridgedotcom
  	- mathildeL87


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 9, 2011)

Honey&LemonGirl said:


> For reviews, I like the person to be really really comprehensive/thorough, and have an unbiased air about them. Plus they need to talk about products/ranges that I'm interested in! My top picks are:
> - Raeview
> - dustyohunter
> - CosmeticsCharlotte72
> ...


 
	I'm falling in love with lisaeldridgedotcom. Her video quality is amazing and she is clear and easy to follow.


----------



## V15U4L3RR0R (Jun 10, 2011)

BeautyARTStudio
  	lisaeldridgedotcom
  	gossmakeupartist
  	Lipka1000
  	Pixiwoo
  	EyesOnUMakeup
  	raemorrismakeup

  	For reviews I always pay attention to pinkiecharm and gossmakeupartist


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 6, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2011)

ladydeex3 said:


> I watch a lot of Youtube 'Gurus' but there are only a few I actually go back to.
> 
> The two channels I literally sit there refreshing for new videos (lol) are pixiwoo and gossmakeupartist. Sam and Nic have honestly taught me so much about makeup and I really enjoy watching their tutorials and Wayne is so quirky but gives as much information about techniques or products as he can and doesn't takes ages to get to the point in his videos.
> 
> ...


	i too think that they beauty community has changed quite a bit. some in a great way and some in a bad way. for me i prefer to watch people that review and actually use products that they bought with their own money. i am fed up of seeing people only review stuff they were sent by pr and say how great it is. however i find it weird you never see them use it in a tutorial!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 9, 2011)

Great thread!  I'm only just getting going with YT vids but I love gossmakeupartist, pixiwoo and misschievous.


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 11, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Aug 13, 2011)

Def. 1. NikkiTutorials
  	2. xsparkage
  	3. hayleyistcb
  	4. EmilyNoel93
  	5. pixi2woo
  	I loove them so much!
  	They're some of the realest guru's unlike Elle and Blair and Michelle Phan


----------



## Kelly Jane (Mar 19, 2013)

jrzgirlz - my top favorite beauty guru.  Been watching her grow up on youtube and she is very genuine.


----------



## Cara (Mar 19, 2013)

MakeupGeekTv
  	Gossmakeupartist
  	FleurDeForce
  	BEATFACEHONEY
  	...
  	I have like another 5 favourites .... but for the last one, i shall pick....

  	Pixiwoo


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Mar 19, 2013)

My favorite issssss...Me!!! Evil laugh (muuhhhahahahaha) lol


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

makeupbyleslie said:


> Def. 1. NikkiTutorials
> 2. xsparkage
> 3. hayleyistcb
> 4. EmilyNoel93
> ...


  	      the voice of the dark hair one kills me!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2013)

No love for Goss round here??? It's so funny when he gets flustered.   I haven't watched videos in a long time, but I must say that Lou's videos were some of the first I came across & led me onto Specktra. I love Lou's videos, accent, honesty, inner & other beauty... Shout out for Lou  she's amazing & so are quite a few people that I've met on here, if it weren't for Lou I wouldn't have met all these wonderful people.


----------



## MakeupSnob44 (Mar 21, 2013)

1. Fashionista804 2. Caribell55 3. Tymetheinfamous 4. Nitraaa B 5. MakeupbyLiena 6. Dope2111  Gossmakeupartist for reviews


----------



## Merula (Mar 30, 2013)

1. Pixiwoo
  	2. Lisa Eldridge
  	3. NikkiTutorials
  	4. Sokolum79
  	5. Emma Pickles


----------



## smokeyrose (Apr 8, 2013)

My current favorites & what I like about them:


  	1. karimamckimmie *>>>* no nonsense reviews & tuts, great use of brushes, very modern looks
  	2. daisynation *>>>* influenced by vintage style, embraces her paleness, has a great eye for color and gives great product recs
  	3. essiebutton *>>>* adorable personality which feels very "real"
  	4. lisaeldridgedotcom *>>> *what else is there to say?
  	5. gossmakeupartist *>>>* has really grown on me lately, shows a wide array of techniques


----------



## stormm (Jul 3, 2013)

i like iheartmakeup92, not very good at makeup but uses ds items a lot and struggles with acne, so i can relate.
  	Nicole Guerriero and Macbarbie07 's videos are fun too


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2013)

Lisa Eldridge


----------



## loliitaa (Nov 27, 2013)

1. Carlibel55 2.nicoleguerriero 3.michellphan 4.macbarbie07 5.thats it lol


----------



## NellyOg (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi! My favorite Youtube beauty gurus are:
  1. Michelle Phan
  2. Dope2111 (Promise Phan)
  3. Pixiwoo
4. Charisma Star (She does a lot of makeup tutorials with NYX products)
5. CosmeticsCharlotte72

  Did you know that these girls have more views and subscribers that major brands? that's insane! I mean, have more audience than a channel from NYX or MAC. Check this article about that: http://fashionbi.com/newspaper/youtube-vloggers-are-beating-beauty-brands

  Also they mention Bethany Mota, who in my opinion is not a beauty guru, just a vlogger.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Mar 30, 2014)

Here are a few that I have been watching since they started youtube and I still love them till these days! 

  (In no specific order)
  - ilikeweylie
  - shaaanxo
  - nicoleguerriero
  - bubzbeauty
  - fashionista804


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2014)

i have been loving Shamelessfripperies!


----------



## missie0619 (Apr 19, 2014)

I can't find current Temptalia on YouTube???...  Can you link it or tell me what name/title of her channel?  Thank you!!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 19, 2014)

It should pop up if you enter the name in the search box.  In any case, here it is: https://www.youtube.com/user/temptalia


----------



## missie0619 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you @Yazmin! That's who I found, but everything thing I see is from 2012 or before. That's why I was wondering if there was a different YouTube for her. I appreciate you helping a newbie


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 20, 2014)

She hasn't uploaded anything in a long while.


----------

